# George Buchanan on the fears of tyrants for their own lives



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2022)

... What enjoyment then can life be to such men? Dionysius, dreading the application of a razor to his throat, would not permit his daughters, ladies of adult age, to supply the place of a barber. His brother was murdered by Timoleon, the Pheræan Alexander by his wife, and Spurius Cassius by his father. What racks must the man, who has these examples constantly before his eyes, carry in his breast, when he considers himself erected as a mark at which all mankind are to shoot their arrows? when he is tormented by the stings of conscience, not only when awake, but is roused even in his sleep by the terrific images of the living and the dead, and pursued by the furies shaking their torches? For the time assigned by nature to all animals for repose, and to men as a relief from cares, becomes to him all horror and despair? ...

For more, see George Buchanan on the fears of tyrants for their own lives.


----------

